# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  M.agent

## el_griton

Всем приветище! утомил спам в программе Mail.ruAgent постоянно забегают спамеры с времменых адресов, и как подобает их минталитету гадят в эфир,  можно ли как то с этим боротся, ограничевать как например в icq пейджерах спам барьеры и.т.д. :Huh:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Пиши в ихний саппорт , может к 2007 году и сделают  :Cheesy:

----------


## DoSTR

а пока появляются все больше спамеров например:
http://agentreklama.info

Хотя на своем сайте они предлагают, цитата:
Мы отписываем тех кто не хочет получать рассылку , тем самым увеличивая качество оной.

Попробую занести в этот список свой адрес, но остальным не могу порекомендовать делать этого (может быть они продают эти списки - отдают на оутсординг  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Вышла новая версия Mail.ru Агента 4.8 и в ней постарались решить эту проблему. В Меню -> Настройки программы -> Анти-спам (появилась в новой версии) можно указать "Не получать сообщения от временных пользователей". Может это и поможет. :Wink:

----------


## el_griton

да и действительно проблемма решена! благодарим mail.ru

----------


## kuznetz

> на своем сайте они предлагают, цитата:
> Мы отписываем тех кто не хочет получать рассылку


Общеизвестно, что спамеры используют адреса тех, кто отписывается, для отправки им спама в еще бОльших количествах (другого спама, естественно). Поскольку по отписке спамеры имеют подтвержденный факт, что адрес живой и что там почту читают. Говорят, они продают друг другу такие адреса по более высокой цене, чем обычные, непробованные.

Поэтому везде говорится, что отписываться от спамеров — это только себе хуже делать.

Вот, пожалуйста, еще один черный хостер – хостер этого сайта agentreklama.info. И тоже не где-нибудь в Китае, а у нас в Москве:

role:           InformCenter NOC
address:        Closed Stock Company "Information Center"
address:        Arkhangelskiy per., 1, office 513
address:        101934 Moscow
address:        Russia
remarks:        phone:          +7 095 7729720

Господа, кто живет в Москве – позвоните им пожалуйста, только сначала вежливо. Они должны сайт этот убрать, в противном случае они фактически признают, что они имеют отношение к этой спамерской конторе – поэтому и не убирают.

Вот у нас в городе например нет ни одного провайдера, который хостит спамерские сайты. Москва беспредел, реально

----------


## maXmo

Откуда это? Сервак в Гонг Конге стоит.
а хостер http://hostfresh.com/

----------


## drongo

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=95129#post95129  :Smiley: )))

----------


## kuznetz

Да, здорово та девчонка ему мозги напудрила  :Smiley: )




> Сервак в Гонг Конге стоит. а хостер http://hostfresh.com/


Но 1 февраля он, очевидно, еще не стоял в Гонконге. Вот whois от 1 февраля:

Looking for 'agentreklama.info'
(DNS records)
Name: agentreklama.info [84.252.148.50] - host alive, connection speed 93ms
IP aliases:
84.252.148.50 (dekart.mchost.ru) - host alive, connection speed 88ms
58.65.236.129 (58-65-236-129.myrdns.com) - host alive, connection speed 416ms
Total: 1 name, 2 Ips

То есть на 1 февраля первичной записью был IP 84.252.148.50, принадлежащий InformCenter, Москва

А сегодня они поменяли записи местами, и первичной является та вторая, IP 58.65.236.129, принадлежащая HostFresh в Гонконге.
Очевидно, эти ребята уже тогда чувствовали, что горячо, и готовили запасную площадку.

В любом случае ИнформЦентру московскому респект, что убрали их

В любом случае черному регистратору Direct Information Pvt. Ltd. — позор. Хотя этим индусам (или кто там они) конечно это пофик

Ну а HostFresh — Китай. что о нем говорить вообще

----------


## kuznetz

Нас с вами жестоко обманули.
Насчет того что agentreklama.info якобы теперь хостится в Гонконге по адресу 58.65.236.129
То есть там она ТОЖЕ хостится, это правда. Зеркало там.
Я повелся как ламер. Со спамерами надо всегда быть подозрительнее. Предполагай худшее — не ошибешься.

Так вот: у московского провайдера ИнформЦентр (г.Москва, Архангельский переулок 1, офис 513, тел. 772-97-20, 772-97-23) находится этот сайт agentreklama.info по адресу 84.252.148.50
И раньше находился, и сейчас находится!!!
Ничего они не убрали, а обманули всех.
WhoIs показывает инфу по первой DNSной записи — просто потому, что так прога хуизная написана. А по зеркалам не показывает. А ведь все зеркала — это действующие сайты.

Конкретно то, что сайт agentreklama.info по московскому адресу 84.252.148.50 есть, и действует в настоящий момент, я проверил так: на фаерволе запретил доступ на гонконгский адрес 58.65.236.129. И после этого сайт agentreklama.info по-прежнему остался доступен!! то есть браузер брал с 84.252.148.50

Таким образом, налицо обман. Спамерский сайт по-прежнему хостится в Москве.
Господа, если кто-нибудь действительно может позвонить провайдеру ИнформЦентр, попробуйте, пожалуйста. Только опять же — вежливо. И что они скажут, любопытно?

----------


## drongo

Что то не сходиться , у меня всё честно отображается  :Smiley:  

А если пойти на 58.65.236.129 , вообще говорят обратиться к разработчику сайта .
.Вот такие пироги   :Sad: 
Какие собственно предъявы  :Smiley:

----------


## kuznetz

Если браузером заходить на сайт по IP-адресу —
это не то же самое, что заходить по имени.
и даже ОЧЕНЬ не то.

можно долго разъяснять суть (если бы я еще сам ее знал  :Smiley: )) Прошу экспертов рассказать больше.

Но посудите, если по-простому: если на одном виртуальном хостинге хостится 1000 сайтов, то как же по его IP-адресу можно к ним зайти? ТОЛЬКО по доменному имени.
Именно поэтому, кстати, в вопросе борьбы со спамерами очень большую роль играют регистраторы доменных имен. Если бы доменное имя было не обязательно, то спамеры бы запросто подставляли в ссылки в спаме IP-адреса своих сайтов. Но это НЕВОЗМОЖНО в большинстве случаев. Сейчас везде виртуальный хостинг, и по одному адресу хостятся множество сайтов. Поэтому без доменного имени спамерский сайт — не существует. Поэтому спамера можно подрезать не только у его провайдера, но и у его регистратора. К сожалению, в последнее время всё чаще — нельзя. И те и другие стали черными, многие.

Поэтому всё что было сказано выше - точно. Попробуйте проверить, с учетом данных сейчас разъяснений, и Вы убедитесь.
То есть заходить надо обязательно по имени
http://agentreklama.info
Вы получите совсем не то, что по IP-адресу.

всё просто

Поэтому насчет позвонить в ИнформЦентр — прошу помочь, кто может
надо добить это дело до какого-то конца

----------


## maXmo

У них же про это и можно почитать
http://58.65.236.129/manual/vhosts/name-based.html

----------


## Geser

> Если браузером заходить на сайт по IP-адресу —
> это не то же самое, что заходить по имени.


Правильно. НА одном IP могут хостится дестатки сайтов. Сервер выдаёт содержимое в зависимости от домена

----------


## Muffler

Вот инфа по домену agentreklama.info



```
Domain ID:D15459203-LRMS
Domain Name:AGENTREKLAMA.INFO
Created On:28-Nov-2006 18:11:58 UTC
Last Updated On:29-Jan-2007 03:02:01 UTC
Expiration Date:28-Nov-2007 18:11:58 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:Direct Information Pvt. Ltd. d/b/a PublicDomainRegistry.com (R159-LRMS)
Status:OK
Registrant ID:DI_4830121
Registrant Name:Juharli Hambalis
Registrant Organization:agent LTD
Registrant Street1:Taman Kopo Indah 2
Registrant Street2:
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:Bandung
Registrant State/Province:Bali
Registrant Postal Code:40226
Registrant Country:ID
Registrant Phone:+628.15100000
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin ID:DI_4830121
Admin Name:Juharli Hambalis
Admin Organization:agent LTD
Admin Street1:Taman Kopo Indah 2
Admin Street2:
Admin Street3:
Admin City:Bandung
Admin State/Province:Bali
Admin Postal Code:40226
Admin Country:ID
Admin Phone:+628.15100000
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin FAX:
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:[email protected]
Billing ID:DI_4830121
Billing Name:Juharli Hambalis
Billing Organization:agent LTD
Billing Street1:Taman Kopo Indah 2
Billing Street2:
Billing Street3:
Billing City:Bandung
Billing State/Province:Bali
Billing Postal Code:40226
Billing Country:ID
Billing Phone:+628.15100000
Billing Phone Ext.:
Billing FAX:
Billing FAX Ext.:
Billing Email:[email protected]
Tech ID:DI_4830121
Tech Name:Juharli Hambalis
Tech Organization:agent LTD
Tech Street1:Taman Kopo Indah 2
Tech Street2:
Tech Street3:
Tech City:Bandung
Tech State/Province:Bali
Tech Postal Code:40226
Tech Country:ID
Tech Phone:+628.15100000
Tech Phone Ext.:
Tech FAX:
Tech FAX Ext.:
Tech Email:[email protected]
Name Server:NS0.XNAME.ORG
Name Server:NS1.XNAME.ORG
```

----------


## kuznetz

Да, совершенно верно. Я ее тоже посмотрел. Из этой инфы можно заключить следующее:

1) Кто владеет этим доменным именем - на самом деле не написано. Потому что понятно что владелец - русский. А написано: Juharli Hambalis, индонезиец какой-то, типа. И с почтовым адресом на Яндексе  :Smiley: )) [email protected]
Ложь конечно. Владелец липовый

2) Регистрирующая контора (Registrar) Direct Information Pvt. Ltd. является "черным" регистратором, то есть регистрирует кого угодно на заведомо ложные данные, не задавая лишних вопросов.

Среди других широко известных черных регистраторов можно назвать: EstDomains (Прибалтика), Melbourne IT (Мельбурн, Австралия), Joker, Moniker.

Но к регистратору мы в любом случае лезть не будем - он далеко. А вот провайдер ИнформЦентр - в Москве. И скорее всего спамеры работают непосредственно в технической службе этого провайдера. Именно поэтому хостят сайт agentreklama.info. И поэтому же - так хитро пытаются скрыть этот факт

----------


## kuznetz

Очередная предъява этой спамерской шайке -
предлагают услуги по взлому эл.почты:

ВЗЛОМ E-MAIL на MAIL BK RAMBLER YANDEX LIST
ICQ 413 495 386

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Самое печальное, что эта шайка уже как минимум год СОВЕРШЕННО СПОКОЙНО работает с хоста 78.107.251.62. Там у них стоят редиректы, там у них стоит и рассылочный почтовик. То есть натуральный абузоустойчивый хост.

Беспредел в том, что хост этот - обычный клиентский компьютер в сети Корбина. Я НЕОДНОКРАТНО писал в [email protected], но там не принимают никаких мер. Позор спамерскому хостеру Корбина Телеком - что еще можно сказать.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Клиентский в смысле физическому лицу принадлежащий? Корбина им вроде динамические ипы дает.

----------


## kuznetz

Клиентский - в смысле принадлежащий клиенту Корбина.
Физическому или нет - я естественно не знаю. Корбина не отвечает ВООБЩЕ ничего.

Предположим, не физическому. Это дела никак не меняет, согласитесь.

----------

